# That one tool.....



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, ya just had to bail out of the home and zombies, Russians, Chinese and al-Qaeda are out there looking for you. Ya have your BOB, AR, 1911 and your Randal Bowie, food and water and other equipment to make it for an unknown amount of time….

But, there is that one tool you wish you had thought of, forgot to pack or just plain didn’t bring. 

What is it? It’s the one you know would make things so much better.

Now this is for fun, but put some critical thinking into it. 

Jimmy


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Toothpaste+toothbrush


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

Wetstone!!!!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Assuming I have the staples _as you described that would already be in the BOB._

I'll go with a FUBAR. Weight is why it's not a standard tool to take but it has 1000 uses.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Leatherman


----------



## jadedsoul (Feb 15, 2012)

A bore snake


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

jadedsoul said:


> A bore snake


In a similar vein, I do have a segmented GI cleaning rod in my pack. Punched a few stuck cases from bolt/semi in the past, and have let others borrow it for the same purpose.

Interesting quote for us:
"There is an excellent saying in the military mountaineering community. I don't remember who said it but it is: "Every item in your ruck represents a personal fear. Each fear represents a lack of training." Something to meditate on&#8230;"

It will be interesting to see what my BOB is like a year from now.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Assuming I have the staples _as you described that would already be in the BOB._
> 
> I'll go with a FUBAR. Weight is why it's not a standard tool to take but it has 1000 uses.


NOT BAD FOR $45 !!!!
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Stanley-H...-Xtreme-Fubar-Functional-Utility-Bar/21285814


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

ZoomZoom said:


> Assuming I have the staples _as you described that would already be in the BOB._
> 
> I'll go with a FUBAR. Weight is why it's not a standard tool to take but it has 1000 uses.


 there ya go! the 5 minute after multi tool! don't bug out without it!where'd ya get that one? my home made one keeps getting "borrowed".


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> Assuming I have the staples _as you described that would already be in the BOB._
> 
> I'll go with a FUBAR. Weight is why it's not a standard tool to take but it has 1000 uses.


Worth every penny I paid for mine.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll take 2!

For now I never leave home without my gerber multi-tool. I like it much better than the leatherman.


----------



## redneckwildman (Aug 13, 2012)

I always carry my pocket tool and kit on my side, does that count? Or do I get to choose a folding saw to help build a shelter and cut fire wood?


----------

